# 2008 band thread



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Canada Goose 1008-22536
banded in holland 6-21-08
recovered near Zeeland on 10-25-08

this one was harvested with 3 other bands


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, got a goose band yesterday, just didn't come with the goose. Found it on the ground while setting up for some ducks in the afternoon. Oh well though, 4 mallards, a widgeon and a pretty male buffle made for a good afternoon.
The band was from a Canada Goose, banded 6-26-2000 somewhere in Michigan....waiting for the certificate for more info.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Canada Goose
#1 1008-20980 9-1-08
#2 1008-22541 10-25-08
#3 1008-22569 10-25-08
All recovered in West Michigan


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Band 1008-20837

Canada Goose
banded in Lawrence,MI 2007
Recovered outskirts of Hart,MI 2008

my 4th band this year


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

First band on third goose ever shot. Thursday, November 13th Macomb County 1038-03511. Very cool, waiting on info back.


----------



## Mallard Canard (Nov 10, 2008)

Got my first band on 11-15-08 in the marsh north of the fp refuge. It was a hen mallard that was banded in Wisc in mid-August.

It was extra exciting: a one shot clean kill of a decoying bird and a band too.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

shot a white collared goose in early november, no leg band. i researched it and apparently thats unconventional to only put on a collar. today i got the certificate, and it has a number series for a band! to hypothesis', got shot off? but not by me cuz i had a full choke-(didnt know at the time) and i took im 2in off the water deking right in @ 10 yards and almost decapitated him. number two, alot of band parties let the youngsters do the banding and maybe he got away after they put the collar on him. either way im fortunate to have shot him and that is my fourth collar, first white one. i have two green, one orange. i emailed the bander to see if he knew a story or anything. mark shieldcastle of ohio. hes on 5-6 of my certificates as a top bander in ohio. we'll see!


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

just got a reply from the bander beforementioned, here is what he had to say about the missing leg band on my bird----

Glad to hear you have had some goose hunting success.
We don't have replacement bands. What is being found is that there is a
bigger problem with band retention then thought. Being double marked
(collar & leg band) has shown there is a several % point of birds that
lose their leg band. That is what happened here. The Bird banding Lab
contacted me for the leg band info to go along with that collar.
Sorry about it missing the band.

Mark

Mark Shieldcastle
Project Leader, Wetland Wildlife Research
ODNR, Division of Wildlife
Crane Creek Wildlife Research Station
13229 W SR 2
Oak Harbor, OH 43449
419-898-0960 x 23
[email protected].


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Field hunted a new area yesterday for Mallards and Geese. Shot my 7th goose band for the year. Picked it out of a pair that came right in.

INFORMATION FROM OUR FILES:
Band Number: 0998-86XXX
Where bird was banded: West Virginia
Date banded: 06/29/2006
Species: Canada Goose


----------



## F33tD0wn (Jan 6, 2009)

shot my first band 10-12-08 near linwood hen wood duck banded in 2003 in linwood. my buddy shot his first band a drake greenwing in linwood 11-8-08 that was banded in 07 somewhere in wisconsin


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shot two bands in the early season. Shot in the sault and they came from the sault.


----------

